# Manage other TiVos with MRV



## supasta (May 6, 2006)

I just bought a second TiVo, and let me start by saying that MRV is AWESOME!

However, it would be VERY nice to be able to manage the other TiVo from the one I am watching - ie delete shows, mostly. Like if I transfer a show with MRV and then watch it, I would like to be able to delete it from both TiVo boxes....


----------



## nvaughan3 (May 11, 2006)

please?


----------



## jtbarrett (Jun 16, 2004)

I've repeatedly run into this same issue. It would be great to be able to "transfer, then delete original" from a second TiVo.


----------



## barbeedoll (Sep 26, 2005)

supasta said:


> I just bought a second TiVo, and let me start by saying that MRV is AWESOME!
> 
> However, it would be VERY nice to be able to manage the other TiVo from the one I am watching - ie delete shows, mostly. Like if I transfer a show with MRV and then watch it, I would like to be able to delete it from both TiVo boxes....


I agree. I have 6 Tivos on various floors of my house. If we can program all Tivos over the internet from Tivo.com, the technology must be available that once we pulled up the screen from a remote Tivo (as we do for transfer purposes), we could look at the To Do List, set Season Passes, delete or change save until dates, etc.

But meanwhile, I love the features we do have and think the new Series 3 adding MRV is wonderful!!

Barbeedoll


----------



## lrhorer (Aug 31, 2003)

Those features are I believe often requested. I suggested what I think are some good alternatives here:

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=370714


----------



## mattack (Apr 9, 2001)

"cooperative scheduling"


----------



## jstiegelmeyer (Jan 29, 2005)

please add this feature. I now have 3 tivos...


----------

